# difference nms and siem



## haruno (Dec 8, 2011)

Now i finding the difference nms and SIEM. But i couldnt find until now. Pleaae help me to solve this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

have you gone to wikipedia and looked them up?


----------



## haruno (Dec 8, 2011)

Ihave looked to wilipedia and i still didnt get detail information about that


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You couldn't understand the difference between network management and security information and event management?

You couldn't have read the descriptions then.


----------

